# NH 6830 Disc Mower



## blackcows (Aug 24, 2011)

I am shopping for a new disc mower and have been reading up on the New Holland H6830 trailed mower. This unit appears very similar to the Vermeer TM800 that I have also looked at. Seen some videos online regarding the Mow Max cutterbar and shockpro units. The shockpro units appear cool, but I have not had a problem with broken gear modules on my current Hesston 1007 cutter during the last several years. Has anyone had real world experience with this cutter and possibly some input to how it compares to the Vermeer TM series?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm in my second year of using a NH 7230 moco with Momax bar. No problems. The 6830 looks like it uses the same frame, etc, as the 7230.

No experience with Vermeer.

Ralph


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

In my personal opinion. I wouldnt buy one of those trail mowers. They are over priced for what they are. If you want something like that. You could also price out a carted disc mower. I'm not sure what size your looking for but I bet that might be a cheaper alternative to the trailer mower. I bet for acouple more thousand, you could get a disc mower conditioner and be way better off. I just went through all of this myself. Dont buy anything that doesnt have individual modules. Trust me, and i know from personal experience. I just bought my H7230 for 22k. My guess would be that trial mower is about 18k.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

blackcows said:


> I am shopping for a new disc mower and have been reading up on the New Holland H6830 trailed mower. This unit appears very similar to the Vermeer TM800 that I have also looked at. Seen some videos online regarding the Mow Max cutterbar and shockpro units. The shockpro units appear cool, but I have not had a problem with broken gear modules on my current Hesston 1007 cutter during the last several years. Has anyone had real world experience with this cutter and possibly some input to how it compares to the Vermeer TM series?


I'm very curious about this myself. I too like the apprent advantage with the quick change hubs on the NH and JD disc conditioners. I didn't realize NH made a trail mower I'll have to check it out. I was seriously considering a a Vermeer TM 1400 but for the money I might be better off going with an 18ft NH disc conditioner, not sure if they make a pull type but a neighbor has an 18ft self propelled.


----------



## blackcows (Aug 24, 2011)

Visited with my local dealer this morning. He has ordered a couple of the 6830 mowers for his lot. They are module bars. NH's website is retailing this mower at $18 K, but the dealer said he thinks they will probably go out the door at $15 K. The 10 foot model is the only one that I saw on the NH website, nothing bigger or smaller in the trailed mower category. I have priced the carts and I believe the new carts are around $3500 for the cart and then add the price of the mower. I have not priced a 3 pt 10 ft disc mower. I will check on that.
I like the disc conditioner but in hot, dry weather and baling mostly bermuda grass I would say for my operation the conditioner is not necessary. I will look at one in the next couple of weeks. Just thought someone may have had some experience with this model. Thanks guys.


----------

